# Gary Biggs with Momentum... Rockford Fosgate?



## KENNEY

ROCKFORD NAMES MOMENTUM MARKETING AS REP FIRM | 12 Volt News

This is interesting. No more JBL?


----------



## azngotskills

I didnt know RF owned Brax/Helix


----------



## thehatedguy

US Distribution for the last year or so.


----------



## Niebur3

Wow!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

oookay


----------



## 8675309

Got to show some respect! Biggs and many others paved the way for you to enjoy SQ. Dif is these guys focused on 2 seat when it was very hard, and not 1 seat when it was easy! Don’t let the squeaky clean give you a big head! You should focus on more than just what you have; set a goal for what you don’t, that is what is all about! 

No pun intended



Hillbilly SQ said:


> oookay


----------



## alabama_lowlife

His Regal is the baddest car I've seen in person....and I'm not really all that into Regals. Immaculate car.


----------



## 8675309

That is a fact!


alabama_lowlife said:


> His Regal is the baddest car I've seen in person....and I'm not really all that into Regals. Immaculate car.


----------



## ErinH

Dudes gotta make a livin.


----------



## 2DEEP2

Many of the products Momentum are marketing are Harman International products:
JBL, Revel, Lexicon and Mark Levinson


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

8675309 said:


> Got to show some respect! Biggs and many others paved the way for you to enjoy SQ. Dif is these guys focused on 2 seat when it was very hard, and not 1 seat when it was easy! Don’t let the squeaky clean give you a big head! You should focus on more than just what you have; set a goal for what you don’t, that is what is all about!
> 
> No pun intended


Where did that come from? I was turning my nose up at RF unless they have some stuff worth owning out now. And I'm just fine with what I have. Just not that serious into car audio.


----------



## 8675309

Sorry guess I took it the wrong way. By the way RF has pulled the flea market stuff and started focusing on solid products again. They have a new product the 3sixty.3 should be out within the year and should be nice. They also have some nice components out. 

Like I said no pun intended. 

Sorry if I sounded like an ass dude. 

Apologies to you

AH



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Where did that come from? I was turning my nose up at RF unless they have some stuff worth owning out now. And I'm just fine with what I have. Just not that serious into car audio.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

No problem Abram. I hope they really are returning to their former glory. I know Biggs wouldn't have signed with them if that wasn't the case.


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> No problem Abram. I hope they really are returning to their former glory. I know Biggs wouldn't have signed with them if that wasn't the case.


What makes you think that? Did you ever see that hack-ass Subaru he built? I don't know they guy, so I'm not going to put him on a pedestal based on reputation alone. Maybe they still make crap, but pay him really well.

Not saying that any of this is the truth, but it *is* a possibility.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound

I have so much respect for Gary, he, among others, are reasons why i got into this business. i certainly wouldnt call the subaru hack-ass...if thats hackass, then i dont even know what to call the real hack stuff i see on a daily basis. I would just say its a minor project that he had to get out of the way due to work related obligations, like if my work made me build a pre-fab-like box for some random car...

From talking to a friend who recently made the move to RF as well, i have some good hopes that they are making a run to return to their former glory...i will chat with him some more this year at CES.

when i first got into car audio, RF really was a great brand...so if they can recover that magic, i would have no problem representing them.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The install in my truck is considered "hack-ass" by my standards but it's safe, somewhat hidden/camoflauged, functional, subs can be easily moved/removed for back seat passengers (rear floorboard is the only place to put a good sub install and have it sound right. No I'm not doing another center console build) and the whole truck can be returned to stock in about an hour if I trade on a whim like I did the past two times. Thinking about having to remove the system helps me to stand my ground and be more willing to walk if things don't go my way at the stealership.

In other words, a hack-ass install could just be an install that's simple and utilitarian if that's what the customer wants. Not everyone wants to have several thousand in vinyl, lights, fiberglass, plexi, etc. I sure as hell don't.


----------



## 8675309

Have you ever seen the reagal? A hack ass subaru build that he had to film when he was prob ready to go home is not a big deal. Most shops rush on cheap builds and that is what the subaru build would have been.




JayinMI said:


> What makes you think that? Did you ever see that hack-ass Subaru he built? I don't know they guy, so I'm not going to put him on a pedestal based on reputation alone. Maybe they still make crap, but pay him really well.
> 
> Not saying that any of this is the truth, but it *is* a possibility.
> 
> Jay


----------



## dualmono21

i had the pleasure of judging garry biggs regal twice in international sound quality competitions , and was very lucky indeed to be shown some of the installation and how it was done , it has been an inspiration for me ever since 

even now it is still the best vehicle i have ever heard period , and i dont say that lightly 
after also having heard cars at the emma european finals and iasca european finals 
i have a lot of respect and time for gary and can ony imagine a decision to move to rockford wasnt taken easilly or lightly


----------



## mmiller

JayinMI said:


> What makes you think that? Did you ever see that hack-ass Subaru he built? I don't know they guy, so I'm not going to put him on a pedestal based on reputation alone. Maybe they still make crap, but pay him really well.
> 
> Not saying that any of this is the truth, but it *is* a possibility.
> 
> Jay


LOL, Gary Biggs is anything but a Hack!


----------



## optimaprime

Gary biggs is for for from hack have seen his regal when him and mark eldridge where with kicker and both some finest audio installs i have ever seen bar none.


----------



## 8675309

This is Biggs and friends work

Biggs' Buick Regal - Competition Cars - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## Salad Fingers

Momentum Marketing is now the rep firm for RF, and the hired Gary to be one of their reps. Gary doesn't work for RF. Just thought I'd clear that up.


----------



## hemimaddness

I have known Gary for years and was also on the team with him at jbl .He is no hack job the man is one of the best installers out there and one hell of great guy. You should do a little more research before you say something like that .


----------



## Niebur3

Thanks


----------



## chad

Trolling for a thread revival.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKzkNjMGo9Y


----------



## chad

_Grammar_, it's not late now.

It's not sentence, it's _sentence structure._

Well, in retrospect it could be sentence, since there are no punctuations.


----------



## JayinMI

Let me be clear. I have seen many pictures (but never in person...) of the regal and it looks amazing. One thing I've seen in this business is that lots of good and great fabricators make stuff that looks great on the outside, but doesn't hold up on the inside. For someone of Gary's caliber, I just expected alot more on that Subaru. I guess maybe I just expected that people who do that kind of work don't do "normal" installs, ya know?


Or maybe I was just in a bad mood. LOL

Jay


----------



## pocket5s

I can't believe I've never seen his regal before. Just went to the ca&e link and he worked for the shop that I used to hang out at as a teen, right after I left 

Small world.


----------

